# any first hand experiences on the Xpresso pedals?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Is there anyone out there that has actually ridden these pedals for a few weeks and can share his/her opinion of these ?

i am in need of new pedals and i want to give them a try, but, i want to make sure they are not as bad as the Iclic was when it first came out.

i know the Iclic 2 was a little better (cleats more than anything else) but, this new version seems to combine the best features and improvemts.

let me know if the cleats are as loud as the Look Keo Blades. my blades have lose axles (cannot adjust them, not even the LBS) and it seems like i cannot get rid of the cleat noise. irritating!!!

regards,


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i just went to a local bike shop to pick up a pair of Xpresso 8 pedals and i was told that all their inventory has been recalled by Time. there seems to be an issue with the bushings. 

i was hoping this version was going to be trouble free.


----------



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

Not worth it..i decided to take the plunce and tried the xpresso 2..the retention clip snapped as i was trying to disengage. Mind you, this was straight out of the box..not even a proper ride on the street..just testing and getting the cleat adjusted. the pedal also had the tendency to rest with the toe side always pointed upward making it dfficult to instantaneously clic in. Platform size seems to be larger than the look and the float was very comfortable.


----------



## poonworks (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello there !
I just ordered my set of time xpresso 12 so I will put up my review in a month or so after I have used them- (mainly on my trainer)- as I am in Canada with a foot of snow in my yard  
I have been using Time pedals since they were first introduced, and I have NEVER had a problem with them. I am still using the Time RXS Carbon pedals and they are/still working fine with about 15000 km at least on them. Albeit I have not used the I-clic model so I cant say too much about those. 
The only reason I am buying the new xpresso is that I thought it was about "time" to get a set of new pedals and the new xpresso line looked quite trick. I will keep my RXS Carbon as a alternate pair just in case though. 

thanks


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

News to me as a buyer for a large cycle business. No mention of any recall either. Sure it's not that they've not received any stock yet?


----------



## dsocohen (Mar 3, 2011)

veloci1 said:


> i just went to a local bike shop to pick up a pair of Xpresso 8 pedals and i was told that all their inventory has been recalled by Time. there seems to be an issue with the bushings.
> 
> i was hoping this version was going to be trouble free.


I just spoke with probikekit.com in the UK and this was their response:

I suspect the internet posting you saw is incorrect - neither our distributor for Time nor Time have any recall notices on their websites, nor has either contacted us about such a recall. As such, none of our inventory should be affected. 
Kind Regards,
Your ProBikeKit Team


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

After all the comments posted here in the last few days, I decided to go back to the lbs and ask questions.
I was told exactly what I stated a few days back, pedals went back for rework.
The pedals will be back this week, but, he also showed me the paperwork of the pedals shipping a week or more ago.

Needless to say, I just bought Shimano pedals pd-9000 and I am very happy with them.

I will wait for next years pedals and reviews on the Xpresso.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Methinks your LBS is full of the proverbial.

I deal with Time both through their local distributor here in the UK as well as direct with Time in France. Neither has any info on this. We've already restocked having sold through on a couple of models.


----------



## RC856 (Apr 27, 2012)

Poonwork....any reviews yet?
I use the RXS Carbon Ti but fancied the Xpresso 12 as well.

Thanks,

Richie


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

i see mavic has rebranded the 8s and 12s as zxelliums now


----------

